# [SOLVED] Trying to stream from 3 hard drives to smart TV, but only 2 of them actually



## Hajile (Feb 27, 2011)

Two of the drives are external and one is internal, which is the one that does not work. All the folders containing videos are added into WMP and play there, but only content from 2 of the hard drives actually shows up and plays on the Smart TV. On the TV, I can see the folders that are on the internal hard drive, but the videos just aren't there. I've renamed the folder, deleted it out of WMP and re-added it, changed security settings, ownership, sharing settings, removed all of the folders from WMP and re-added them, and more. But once I move the videos from this external hard drive into one of the external hard drives, they show up and play just fine.

The TV is a Samsung and I'm running Windows 8.1.

I don't know what to do. This is driving me absolutely insane.


----------



## Hajile (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trying to stream from 3 hard drives to smart TV, but only 2 of them actually stre*

This is solved, I guess. Someone elsewhere recommended I use Plex and that's what I did, and it worked right away. For anyone who happens to find this with a similar problem and starts using Plex, look up the naming method for files that it requires. If they're named incorrectly, they won't show up.


----------

